# Lowrance hds 5 or



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Furuno gp1670f,which one should I get.Already have hbird 788,gonna use for GPS only,lookin to have separate fishfinder.They both come in around the same price...the Furuno has a 5.7" screen.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Rick,
Did you make your decision yet? I tried to reply to this twice since you first posted this. Somehow, my computer doesn't like talk of new fishfinders... 

One thing to add since we texted last...I think I would choose a combo unit with NMEA 2000 functionality. Someday you will want to replace your Humminbird gps. When you do, two gps' with NMEA 2000 can be networked together to share coordinates. You wouldn't believe how convenient that capability is. You'll have redundancy in case one unit goes down. Also, if I take a Man Overboard fix with the unit I'm using as my main chartplotter, the screen changes and I have to reselect my chart plotter screen. Therefore, I take fixes with the unit I have the compass screen set on, and no issues.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Jeff,think we are going with the Garmin 547xs with airmar 150tm chirp transducer.It does have the nmea 2000 connectivity.There are a lot of great ff and gps stuff out there.The Garmin has wireless and Bluetooth also,not sure what we would use that for but it's got it.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Rick, 
Was over on thehulltruth and there was a thread discussing Chirp transducers. Airmar writes that you shouldn't put the ducer in the same compartment with an engine (since you have an I/O) so that the ducer doesn't overheat. Have you asked anyone about that?


----------

